# Anyone running a wideout on a 1/2 ton gm truck?



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Heres the back story, in southwest missouri we dont get alot of snow and last year didnt see any at all. Ive had my wideout since i bought it new in 04 and it probably has about the same amount of use as one season that most of you are used to. Its been on an 05 f350 plow prep truck and id like to get away from the diesel sitting most of the year. Ive downsized my lots to just a few small open commercial lots and would like to downsize to a truck that would see more year round use. I dread looking into another diesel , although i loved my 01 duramax. I normally drive a smaller more fuel efficient rig for 90% of my daily driving tasks and rarely need a heavy truck any more. But i dearly love this wideout and would REALLY hate to go back to a lighter wingless plow. For a very few loyal lots on the odd year we get snow, could i get by with a lighter truck? (I know i know. Most would recommend against it)


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

For one, 07-08 was the first year on the WO.....so ur math is a bit off.

Two, there is a guy here that has one on a ford Raptor.....a Chevy 1500 can't hold a 7 1/2, and you want to hang a WO on it.....its a 1000 lbs


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

My opinion would be no. Just to darn heavy.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Dealer wouldn't even consider selling me one for my Chevy 2500 last year. Said he'd sell the V, but I'd have to install it. Said that heavy of a plow would just ruin my front end. Instead I purchased used and it ruined my winter :laugh:


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Boy my math was WAY off. I bought the WO in 2011 based on recommendations from this site and still love it. It was a crazy idea for a half ton ill admit. FINE! Ill start the search for another hd truck then, lol. 

Jmh what year was your 2500? Im guessing it wasnt an hd


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

mcfly89 said:


> Boy my math was WAY off. I bought the WO in 2011 based on recommendations from this site and still love it. It was a crazy idea for a half ton ill admit. FINE! Ill start the search for another hd truck then, lol.
> 
> Jmh what year was your 2500? Im guessing it wasnt an hd


Never heard of a 2500 that wasn't a HD.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Dealer wouldn't even consider selling me one for my Chevy 2500 last year. Said he'd sell the V, but I'd have to install it. Said that heavy of a plow would just ruin my front end. Instead I purchased used and it ruined my winter :laugh:


W/O weighs 940lbs. 8'-6" MVP 3 weighs the exact same thing, 940lbs. Your dealer was a ******. Not willing to sell you one plow, but willing to sell you a different one weighing the exact same weight (or even more if he was talking about a 9'-6" MVP 3).


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

JustJeff said:


> Never heard of a 2500 that wasn't a HD.


The standard non hd 2500 was only an 8600-9200 gvw and basically a turd suspension wise. I made the mistake of buying one once and was never more disappointed in a so-called 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's still considered a HD truck by Chevy.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

But yes, I believe Chevy's lowest FAWR is 4800 lbs., which won't allow anything larger than an 8'-6" straight blade according to Western's site. What they told JMH still made absolutely no sense.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

It was snowex (so I would assume the same thing). I could swear that they were different weight, but maybe I just never looked at took his word.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

find a older decent gas 3/4 or 1 ton to hang it on


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

JustJeff said:


> I'm pretty sure it's still considered a HD truck by Chevy.


nope, its not an HD truck. denoted by the absence of the HD after the 2500 (or 1500 or 3500). Chevy makes a 1500 and a 1500hd, a 2500 and a 2500 hd, a 3500 and a 3500hd. but to buy a non hd truck and expect hd suspension is a fast track to disappointment...kinda like trying to hang a wideout on a half ton, lol.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

mcfly89 said:


> nope, its not an HD truck. denoted by the absence of the HD after the 2500 (or 1500 or 3500). Chevy makes a 1500 and a 1500hd, a 2500 and a 2500 hd, a 3500 and a 3500hd. but to buy a non hd truck and expect hd suspension is a fast track to disappointment...kinda like trying to hang a wideout on a half ton, lol.


Yes. It's still considered a 3/4 ton, and is much more than my old half ton, but it is under the HD for hauling and payload. For what I do it's plenty for me.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mcfly89 said:


> nope, its not an HD truck. denoted by the absence of the HD after the 2500 (or 1500 or 3500). Chevy *made *a 1500 and a 1500hd, a 2500 and a 2500 hd, a 3500 and a 3500hd. but to buy a non hd truck and expect hd suspension is a fast track to disappointment...kinda like trying to hang a wideout on a half ton, lol.


Fixed it for you.

They don't make all those variations any longer. The knocked all that crap off back when they were still using the GMT-800 frame over 10 years ago.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> They don't make all those variations any longer. The knocked all that crap off back when they were still using the GMT-800 frame over 10 years ago.


Yup. Exactly.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JustJeff said:


> But yes, I believe Chevy's lowest FAWR is 4800 lbs., which won't allow anything larger than an 8'-6" straight blade according to Western's site. What they told JMH still made absolutely no sense.


My 07 crew cab short box had a 4800lb front end with a 9.6 mvp3 hanging on the front

We all know how I feel about GVWRs though...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mcfly89 said:


> The standard non hd 2500 was only an 8600-9200 gvw and basically a turd suspension wise. I made the mistake of buying one once and was never more disappointed in a so-called 3/4 ton truck.


Also depends on the year. You go back to the late 90's the LD 2500's were 6 lug axles that had a GVWR of only 7k ish lbs

We need to get what year antique trucks were talking about here to get the information correct...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> My 07 crew cab short box had a 4800lb front end with a 9.6 mvp3 hanging on the front
> 
> We all know how I feel about GVWRs though...


Ya, I know Phil. A plow manufacturer's website wouldn't allow my truck/plow combination either. Was just stating that for people who go by those "Imatch" things on manufacturer's websites.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

So I'm in same boat thinking of getting a f150 but love my WO
I'm over the disel 
I don't plow much I check sites and help out in big storms we have a close route never really have a ton to push 
Can a 17 f150 Handel a WO


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

mcfly89 said:


> Jmh what year was your 2500? Im guessing it wasnt an hd


Sorry, I must of missed this before. It's an 04 2500 (not HD), but the gvwr is basically the same (a few hundred pounds under) as a f250 for the same year. The HD were closer to the 1 tons as far as weight restrictions. Like I said before, it's plenty for me, and with the shortbed it's hard to overload. I've definitely pushed it a time or two, but if I didn't that on a regular basis I would have got a 1 ton.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> So I'm in same boat thinking of getting a f150 but love my WO
> I'm over the disel
> I don't plow much I check sites and help out in big storms we have a close route never really have a ton to push
> Can a 17 f150 Handel a WO


Buy a gas 3/4 ton


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Also depends on the year. You go back to the late 90's the LD 2500's were 6 lug axles that had a GVWR of only 7k ish lbs
> 
> We need to get what year antique trucks were talking about here to get the information correct...


I had a 98 chevy c-2500. Six lug wheels. It was built like a 1500. Very low GVW.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Isnt this why they make/made speed wings and whatwver else they were called? Prodigy maybe? 

Hell, you can do whatever you want. Put a wo on the half ton. But be prepared for whatever consequences come about from that choice.


----------

